

Sutro's new site - mholubowski
http://sutro-research.com
We&#x27;ve taken a month off since our last big project - and are back looking for our next consulting client. Ideally a greenfield project in the 1-6 month range.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate feedback on our new site, as well as any leads. Thanks to all in advance!
======
mholubowski
From Sutro:

We've taken a month off since our last big project - and are back looking for
our next consulting client. Ideally a greenfield project in the 1-6 month
range.

I'd appreciate feedback on our new site, as well as any leads. Thanks to all
in advance!

